# Greyhound Wagon



## Sulley (Sep 10, 2011)

I just picked up this GreyHound Ballbearing wagon, all the ones i see like it have Hamilton some where on it, the wheels say Hamilton Steel on them but no where on the wagon, looking for a year maybe. Thanks for any help.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 10, 2011)

It's a genuine Hamilton wagon. The name usually only appeared on the tires and you should see an "H" stamped into the metal hubcap center. Some of the older Hamiltons had the full name in cursive spelled out on the hubcaps. A couple years ago I re-purchased a Hamilton Greyhound wagon on ebay identical to the one I lost as a child due to an apt bldg storage area arson fire. I'll have to take a pic of it.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Sep 10, 2011)

Yes it has the H on the caps, i am missing two caps but i found four of them on ebay i am bidding on, any ider of a year on this one. Thanks  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 10, 2011)

My best guess is early 1950s. Hamilton made similar wagons for several years around the 1950 period. Mine was given to me as a present in 1954 when I was four years old. Here's the identical one to it I bought on ebay:





This is the worse side for surface rust. Graphics for most Hamilton wagons are available from at least one pedal car parts supplier. The sad part about mine being burnt up was that I always took care of my outdoor toys and always kept them inside when not in use. I hope to restore this one back to the nice appearance mine would have still been in if I hadn't lost it.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Sep 10, 2011)

Very cool storey hope you can bring it back to life as your old one, im having graphics made for mine now, it will be a cool ride for my grandsons. Thanks for the info.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Sep 19, 2011)

Got the caps and the new decals and its all done, my grandsons love it, thats all that matters.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 19, 2011)

Sulley, that can't be the same wagon. You must have had an identical new one stashed away and pulled it out of the box.  What a transformation! That hub cap set really cleaned up nice.

Here's one similar to mine, but does have the Hamilton name on the side: http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-HAM...484?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c7f48224

The prices sellers are asking for some of these wagons is getting ridiculous. I paid about $40 all together for mine. Good thing I got it when I did!

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks Dave, it was in good shape to start with, the ball bearings in the wheel were shoot so i put bushings in, it rolls great and not a lot of play in the wheels. My decal guy came though again, almost anything i show him he can do. I saw that one like yours on ebay, wow your wright the asking prices are nuts.  Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep this is what its all about, my two grandson enjoying there wagon.  Sulley


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 25, 2011)

You're absolutely right!  Nice that you happened across the wagon and gave it a new lease on life...to be enjoyed by another generation of children. When toys are well made to begin with you have something worthwhile to restore. That's something you can't do very well with present day plastic ride on toys. I really enjoy seeing your before and after shots of children's vehicles...gives me the motivation needed to work on mine.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks Dave, these two keep me going, i have had heart problems for a few years now, i had open heart surgery a little over a year ago to replace a valve, i have a pacemaker/defibulator and now i am on the heart transplant waiting list, its tuff to keep going day to day but when i see there faces enjoying something i have restored for them it makes all the pain go away, all is good, the oldest one know i have a bad heart and asks me how is your heart feeling today popop can i lissin to it, he hears the mechainchel vavle and says yep its still working, kids are great.  Sulley


----------



## karenon (Apr 26, 2013)

Sulley said:


> Got the caps and the new decals and its all done, my grandsons love it, thats all that matters.  Sulley




Sully, I just purchased a Greyhound wagon in about the same shape as the one you restored.  Where did you get the new wheels, hubcaps and the decal to restore it?  It looks awsome!  Thanks, Karen


----------



## karenon (Apr 26, 2013)

Sully, I just purchased a Greyhound wagon in about the same shape as the one you restored.  Where can I purchase the decal, hubcaps and wheels?  I would like to make mine look as nice as yours!  Thanks, Karen


----------



## Sulley (Apr 26, 2013)

Ebay for the wheels and caps. The decal i had made through a decal maker on line. I can see how much for two of them, i had to pay for the setup.Sulley

http://doityourselflettering.com/


----------



## andrewandrewz (Jul 9, 2013)

*Greyhound Wagon Information - Approximate year manufactured, value, and whether this*

I would kindly like to know a little bit more about the Greyhound Wagon I purchased at an antique auction. If anyone can give me the year, value, and collectivity. Please let me know anything  you know about this unique Greyhound Wagon. Also, let me know if you are interested in purchasing the wagon for a good price. I am a top rated seller on ebay so I am an honest guy.


----------



## wik (Jul 16, 2013)

*Hamilton Greyhound wagon grapics*

Can anyone help me locate a source of supply for the Hamilton Greyhound and Ball Bearing decals that appear on the sides of the restored wagon in this thread?  I am hoping to avoid an artwork charge by using a vendor someone has already worked with.

Thanks for any help you can give me.

Steve in Forest Lake, MN


----------



## wik (Jul 29, 2013)

*Hamilton Greyhound wagon graphics*

Greetings,

Can anyone tell me where the new graphics on the side of Sulley's wagon came from?  I am trying to piggyback on the artwork need for these graphics.

Grandpa Steve in Minnesota


----------



## ridingtoy (Jul 29, 2013)

Steve,

I know Sulley has been dealing with some health issues as he mentioned earlier in this topic, and that's probably why he hasn't responded. If you click on his username and check through his list of most recent posts you might find the one where he mentioned who he uses for his graphics. I remember him mentioning it being an online source before, but can't recall how long ago or in what topic he posted the info. Sure hope Sulley is doing OK.

Dave


----------



## wik (Jul 31, 2013)

*Wagon Graphics*



ridingtoy said:


> Steve,
> 
> I know Sulley has been dealing with some health issues as he mentioned earlier in this topic, and that's probably why he hasn't responded. If you click on his username and check through his list of most recent posts you might find the one where he mentioned who he uses for his graphics. I remember him mentioning it being an online source before, but can't recall how long ago or in what topic he posted the info. Sure hope Sulley is doing OK.
> 
> Dave





Dave,

Thank you for responding.  I did locate the company Sulley used and was able to order using previous artwork.  Cost for both sides of wagon is $30.00 including shipping.

Steve


----------

